# texture slider is not showing



## dtheimer1 (Sep 12, 2019)

The texture slider does not appear on my LR Classic.  I have updated my LR and restarted the program and it is still missing.  Also, my dehaze slider is located under the 'effects' tab.  I have seen screen shots where both texture and dehaze are located under the 'basic' tab under presence.  Not sure how to see the texture slider or how to make the dehaze appear under the presence area under the 'basic' tab.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi and welcome to the Forums!

It sounds like you're on an older version of Classic (and if your '2015.14' is correct then that is an old version)

To be sure, can you check for us?

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/which-lightroom-version-am-i-using/
Are you actually on a subscription version? Then we can give guidance on updates etc!


----------



## Califdan (Sep 12, 2019)

If you're on a rental version of LR,  that photo may be using an old PV (Process Version).  Look for a lightening bolt under the bottom right corner of the histogram in the develop module.  If present, click it and upgrade that image (or a whole bunch) to a latest PV


----------



## Dan Marchant (Sep 13, 2019)

As Califdan says..... images that are using an old process version will have the old tools and interface displayed when you edit them. So old images or new ones that you import but set to use an old process version will not show the latest tools.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 13, 2019)

I thinks it's more likely to be as Paul suggests, i.e. the OP is still running an older version, either 2015.xx or 7.x. The clue is the fact that the Dehaze slider appears in the Effects panel, that slider wouldn't be seen at all if this was simply an older PV.


----------



## Zenon (Sep 13, 2019)

It has nothing to do with process version.  I just looked at some old files that are on process version 3.  CC 2015 will be be outdated 2 years in October.   

This is a good blog.

https://www.lightroomqueen.com/whats-new-lightroom-classic-since-version-6/


----------

